# Night7racing....?



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

I have seen any post here that has the word "night7" in it. Now there are some that say that he is a cheat there are some that say that he is great.

I have been emailing back and forth to him about his products work and whatnot. He tells me that he has been investigated before and has been deemed legalized. 

I read that he just gets the vin and plates.

I read that he is just some 19 year old kid.

I want some real info here. 

Who lives in Arizona that can, will, or has had contact with him. What's the lowdow of him. This post is for everyone. I don't care if you trash him or praise him I want proof plus I think I will trust the monitors on this one and those with contact with this guy. I think, seeing there is no post like this on this site, that we should discuss/more or less investigat this guy a little more - before we trash or praise him.

Thanks for all your guys help here by the way. You guys have been great with answering all my stupid newbie questions. 

--------------

Just searching for the facts about the truth.


----------



## xjon (Mar 26, 2004)

I have an experience dealing with N7R. I'll say that it is a negative experience to keep it short. I read all the bashing on Cameron prior to ordering but decided to go with him because of a few reasons: 
-He's still in business (not "take your money and run" type),
-the mods on other forums have good words to say about him saying he has turned around his business, 
-the other forum is keeping him as a sponsor (why would the mods keep him as a sponsor if he is still hurting the members, right?)
-last, he has all the parts I need for my swap.
So I gave him the benefit of a doubt. I ordered and had a really bad experience. 
I am now a huge advocate on "buyer beware". I learned that before I order from another company to do a search and if the history was not good, I won't give them a chance. Sorry, I'm very bitter that I got suckered.

These forums need to have a feedback rating like ebay.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

what is the refund for?

All others just continue to post your opinions.


----------



## xjon (Mar 26, 2004)

Parts I ordered were, clutch, ngk plugs, walbro fuel pump, and test pipe.

Reason for refund: clutch- misunderstanding of brands
test pipe- I thought was poor quality
plugs and fuel pump- never recieved after a month


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

For future referense for all those that post I am for the most part neutral though I have good works with him so far. He seems like a desent man.
What do the rest of you think?

BTW i have just visited 240sx.us it seems that there has been lots of other that have had very GOOD dealings with him plus he gave some guy a refund of some sort from my understanding. And other nissan boards have no problem with him, yet. Just an adition to the investigation.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

night posts on here in the 240 section all the time you can catch him there.also one of his real good buddies is Opium who is also all over these boards.I havent had any dealings with him but Opium seems to trust him and I would trust Opiums judgement.Not to mention the millions of things that can go wrong on an internet order.Lastly I dont believe age has anything to do with it.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Might I ask how old you are, for curiosity reasons.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

19 also but thats beside the point.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

No offense intended - albeit does that not make you bias? Although I do agree with you age does not matter it is ones I.Q. in combination to their E.Q. this is what is the person. If both numbers are high on a person and or are balanced than this person with be very successful.

For example: If one has a very high I.Q. and a not equally high E.Q. they may be pampas, put themselves on a pedestal and such things. 

If one has the inverse of the first example then they will not be able to function in most equations as well. They may only be a social butterfly.

So see what I mean?

Anyhow to continue the discussion, who else has had good, bad, or neutral experiences with this person?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

what are you going to get from him? a skyline? or just some parts? I havetalked to him aboutsome skylines and swaps and whatnot. a good friend of mine told me about him. Camron is a really good guy, he helps out a bunch, any questions i ahve he answers them. I am planning on buying a Sr20det black top from him with in the next 6 months or so. Everyones has there own opions, for example i dont like Wendys anymore because they screw up my orders all the time, but hey that just me. It my opion on that subject  any ways depening on what your gonnadepends on if you trust him.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

If it is indeed a skyline you would like to purchase I would suggest flying out over to AZ where he is to have a look see and what you are getting only then are you going to know if it was you expected.I buy lots of items online but a car I would fly to see.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

I plan on a 32gtr soon. Although I would like to see what is like incomparision to my new vette. I just through in a 355hp/405 torque zz4 350. It gets great gas milage and is quick as hell. I should be able to out handle the 911s also. So I will wait a while til I get one. I am going to lighten the zo6 first then get 600hp or so. Then I'll go back and see what it will take in comparison of cost and gas to do the same.

I love GT-Rs although this has been alot more cost efective to use a used z06. Plus I get a tun of looks. Not that I wouldn't with a skyline though. I do plan on Flying, either that or going on a road trip with some car friends of mine to check it out. I just wanted a heads up from others who have done some transactions with him.


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

hey night, hi, remember tellin me about a deal? 4 gtst type m rims for like, what, 4-5 hundreds with tires??? remember that, well tha'ts a ripoff, i can get it for 100 bucks for all 4! thought i'd let you know yous a rip off.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

um Barney night isnt in here.......
anyways sounds like you are going for a monster car.If you wanted to make a nice project out of it and have the Skyline power swap a RB26DETT into a S13.I plan on doing the RB25 in the next yeap or so into an S13 that I havent gotten around to purchasing yet but the 26TT should get you alot of nice numbers and handling too.Not to mention all the exterior mods available you will get more looks.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

For the most part I am neutral but an s13 to a vette is like a geo to a supra- even with the 26 swap. Plus I know someone in my state that has done it and has spent 15gs on it to dropping it in. To throw in a ram jet 502 (502hp/568 torque) all I would need to do is have 7gs and new motor mounts. Then throw the rest of the money at the motor. As much as I like the idea it's just not cost effective. Just with the 355hp ZZ4 I should be doing mid 12s. With that it's a STOCK engine - granted it’s a crate engine though that is a plus, seeing that a RB26DETT is not going to have a warranty and the crate engine will have one. The zz4 has more horse and torque out of it than the RB. Plus if I do the same stuff to the RB that I would do to the zz4 I would end up with a more powerful engine than the RB. It's only a L6 the zz4 is a v8. I am ALWAYS going to have a more powerful motor with a V8 over a L6 unless the engine is a piece of junk.

Not that I would not love to have a skyline I WOULD get as many looks with THAT car. Though I highly disagree about an s13 or a 240sx having the same amount of want in America. I am looking at this as an over all - the vette is probably ONE of the most wanted cars in the world. Again as I said I still plan on getting an r32 GT-R, I'll probably through on an r34 conversion, lighten up the car, throw in a roll cage, and then beef up the motor. That's just later. Though right now with a zz4 in my vette I should smoke the stock r32 gt-r. This is what I am looking at; cost, looks, power, and handling.


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

if you want a car that's wanted in america, get a lotus. who cares about HP, when the car can handle the pants off a nun?


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

danifilth said:


> um Barney night isnt in here.......
> anyways sounds like you are going for a monster car.If you wanted to make a nice project out of it and have the Skyline power swap a RB26DETT into a S13.I plan on doing the RB25 in the next yeap or so into an S13 that I havent gotten around to purchasing yet but the 26TT should get you alot of nice numbers and handling too.Not to mention all the exterior mods available you will get more looks.


for an s13 chassis, it's completely pointless to go 26 when 25 is also an option. first off, with the 26, you need the 25tranny. second, single turbo conversion. now dont get me wrong, you can have both turbos, but they dont just slide into the engine bay easily. why do all that, when 25 is single turbo, only .1 liter short, and you dont hafta get a different tranny for it's already there. :thumbup:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

well correct me if I am wrong but you still need the tranny for the swap.Second the #2 turbo problem has been fixed by mckinney motorsports they currently offer all the parts needed for the 26 swap.Granted one big matched turbo is better than two I was just saying DETT for the power effect.As for a Vette I have never nor will I ever want one sorry but thats just me.For me to sum up all of the things you want in one nice package:
Lamborghini Gallardo.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah it'd be nice to afford a Lamborghini. You wouldn't even have to work for chicks, they'd just see your car and drop their pants. :thumbup:


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Ah -yes- albeit remember I said price as well. If I could afford a lambo - I would just as much buy a konisegg or The Edonis. Then what is the point of it all? I have not been looking only for looks if you were to read what has been written. I love to work on cars its one of a myriad of things I enjoy doing. With the either one of those cars i woulnd't dare touch it. Plus with the money it would take to buy those cars I can make a car that is quicker, looks better, plus with better gas milage. Lastly, looks are a point of view as is most of the other asthetic things I have pointed out. 

I realy do not wish to argue about own a vette - I own one so there for I must stand up for the car. Plus - damn it all its a vette.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

haha I knew the vette thing would get to you as it should I was just saying I dont really like them is all.Except for a 56 vette them are nice!!!I think the Lamborghini Gallardo is the new price point Lamborghini is it not?Only $150,000 if I remember correctly.Anyways I understand exactly where you are coming from and to tell you the truth you should save the money and either:
1.Buy a Supra (can be built to surpass a Skyline)and mod the hell out of it for around the price you would purchase a Skyline with minor bolt ons and a tune-up

2.Wait for Toyota to unveil the new Supra and mod the hell out of it.

or last but not least

3.2007 Nissan GTR!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

going back to topic -_-

i live in arizona and our fellow NF member opium recently dealt w/ cameron. to my knowledge, opium had not run into much problems. it may be becuase we all live in AZ and can go visit each other if a problem comes up.. cameron's only 19, give him a break.. i don't see you guys going out and starting a business when ur 19yo.. i will say that being 19yo, cameron may not be the most experienced rb related mechanic/engineer there is. opium said he doesn't really know what he's doing  who cares!! he has teh parts for decent prices!!!

i live in az, so i will happily do business w/ him. ( if he pisses me off, i'll just go jump him or something  ) as far as i can see, most of the unsatisfied customers are from out-of-state. bottom line : if you live in az, it's not as big of a risk. if you live outside of az, you may run into some problems


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

mckinney motorsports is a rip off for gettin two turbos in it. cameron has dealt with alot of ppl and alot of em arent very happy, there are other forums out there that have ppl who arent happy with him. if i deal with him, ill have ope help me out. but at the moment, i have found cheaper prices from what he has offered me.

and if im gonna pay more than $100k for a car, it better be a 400r, yellow, championship blue, or red wine color. :thumbup:


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

1. What would you do to the supra? The cost? What times in the quarter would you think it would do? Also would it not be more cost effective to get a Lexus SC300 instead? When is this new supra going to come out? 

2. Where did you find better prices?

3. Anyone else - then us few who have had contact with him?

4. How do you guys think he got the DOT and the EPA to approve this? Where do you all think he learned this from? The boards? I think I am going to do some more research on his REAL name and his forum name. It would be great if you all would do the same. Then we would ALL know the secret to his workings. We could do it for ourselves thousands less, possibly.

5. Maybe we all some time in your 240s with my vettes on the road. We could have some sort of joint meet with the American buffs and the gookers. I don't know of many swap meets or shows or meets in general that include both - with great respect for one another. It would be nice to realize on both sides that both the imports and the Americans are great cars. To the exception of mitsu and Chrysler and dodge and so forth. Unless you custom out EVERYTHING.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> 1. What would you do to the supra? The cost? What times in the quarter would you think it would do? Also would it not be more cost effective to get a Lexus SC300 instead? When is this new supra going to come out?


1g-gteu just to be different in america for the supra, that's mk3 tho. screw mk4. lexus sc300 is pricey, mk3 supra is cheaper, i bet the 1g is cheap, a front clip that is.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

What is the difference in them? Also what is the cryptics behind the wording of that?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> What is the difference in them? Also what is the cryptics behind the wording of that?


it's a 2.0 liter twin cam 24 valve twin turbo, that's the letterings that were on my mk3 supra. lemme find a pic...










click here... http://www.toyota-supra.info/models/1990_8/4568/ everything you need to know bout it. mines was an 89 year. parts are hard to find, it's a japan only engine i think. i have friends in japan and they have told me they are very quick when tuned well. i didnt tune shit, my bro had a hks bov and a 3 in. exhuast system. car's dead but has a shitload of kill counts on hondas, well, it was unfair battle but i do not give a shit.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

What does or did it do in the quarter. 

Also notice when you are comparing things remember that I can throw a ram jet 572 in the vette. That would be crazy quick. Just the 502 has 502hp/565 torque no now and 70 more ci.

We are talking about 650hp in a stock engine, that is insane. W


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

coulda gone gt3. good price and throw on some tt from a turbo. man itll fly. and props to the guy who mentioned the elise. try that turbo'd. holy shit


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Now about a month or so ago I was at a car show in MN. There was an elise there. Althow does anyone know if the OLDER one are alowd in the states now. Because I can import an older one then turbo it as you say. The car only weights 1900 pounds is a 4 cyl (that means good MPG) with only that much weight it can go (at least the new ones) up to 170mph. I found one on ebay about 2 months ago that whent for 8gs.

What kind of turbos would you run on that? How about nitros?


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

Vega said:


> No offense intended - albeit does that not make you bias? Although I do agree with you age does not matter it is ones I.Q. in combination to their E.Q. this is what is the person. If both numbers are high on a person and or are balanced than this person with be very successful.
> 
> For example: If one has a very high I.Q. and a not equally high E.Q. they may be pampas, put themselves on a pedestal and such things.
> 
> ...



out of curiousity what is a E.Q. i know that the I.Q. is simply a rating of ones ability to learn. doesn't really have anything to do with your acual intellegence, granted that those with high I.Q generally are smarted. sorry for getting off topic. just curious about E.Q


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*'n7r'*

..I also need info. on N7R..

I'm in AZ..but live 4-hrs. north-east. ..I e-mailed Cameron about a SR20DET-clip & auto>manual conversion for my Sentra..

..he quoted me around $3,000 parts & labor.. ..pretty good price for AZ. ..but naturally I'm skeptical.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

E.Q. is the "Emotional Quotient". Pleas back to the topic though.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..I also need info. on N7R..
> 
> I'm in AZ..but live 4-hrs. north-east. ..I e-mailed Cameron about a SR20DET-clip & auto>manual conversion for my Sentra..
> 
> ..he quoted me around $3,000 parts & labor.. ..pretty good price for AZ. ..but naturally I'm skeptical.


all i can do is warn you.. most of cameron's customers feel that they have been ripped off. only a few are partially satisfied and non are 100% satisfied. personally, i would not deal with him.

can you guys keep this thread on topic please??


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes please do keep it on subject.

I just visted the automotive forums. Cameron was nailed into the wall by a guy named sean over at RBMOTORING. Its at http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166390

Real good thread, he was banned from that forum also.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn, I read that and it changed everything.Going to that link in the NICO forums and reading everyones troubles I am surprised no one has flown over and kicked his ass.I wouldnt consider doing any business with him even though some of his customers got what they wanted they had to wait months and close to a year.I would go somewhere else for business considering their is Motorex or Rbmotoring(?)and clips are plentiful all over the place.Maybe the only reason he able to get business still is from people still questioning his reliability and sending him cash.Besides after seeing the onslaught that Shawn put on him I believe everything was bullshit.Speak to Shawn he knows his stuff real well and works with Skylines daily.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> Yes please do keep it on subject.
> 
> I just visted the automotive forums. Cameron was nailed into the wall by a guy named sean over at RBMOTORING. Its at http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166390
> 
> Real good thread, he was banned from that forum also.


dayum razorGTR came along and just blurted out that he'll ban ppl for useless post, hahahaha he aint playing around. interesting forum, im only on page 5, taking my time to read this. but you can learn alot in this thread about skylines in america and so forth.


----------



## Hardtopsupra (May 6, 2004)

Yeah he said a Ford Focus rammed him into a wall. I saw the car on monday and the whole front end was jacked up. I talked to him for a little bit and he seemed like a decent guy. He did have a warehouse full of cars and engines including his skyline and 2 silvias. My cousin was looking at ordering one from him, but after reading the link to the other forum it doesn't seem like such a good idea. He does seem knowledgable about these cars, but something doesn't seem right. I say go with a supra you can't loose :thumbup: With the bpu mods I run 12.3 with 409 rwhp. You can't go wrong!


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Hardtopsupra said:


> Yeah he said a Ford Focus rammed him into a wall. I saw the car on monday and the whole front end was jacked up. I talked to him for a little bit and he seemed like a decent guy. He did have a warehouse full of cars and engines including his skyline and 2 silvias. My cousin was looking at ordering one from him, but after reading the link to the other forum it doesn't seem like such a good idea. He does seem knowledgable about these cars, but something doesn't seem right. I say go with a supra you can't loose :thumbup: With the bpu mods I run 12.3 with 409 rwhp. You can't go wrong!


mark 3 or 4?


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Did anyone else find anything on this guy? Hey we should get Sean on this forum. Does anyone know how we would go about doing that? I would bet he would know better than us all. I mean he's probably slightly bias for he is sort of in competition with this guy but hey more info is more info.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm i was gonna buy a SR clip for Night a long time ago, im glad i had some money issues and spend it on other things and not on hi's SR


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

btw any one ever wondered if Skylines can be imported to Mexico? My uncle's friend has a Austin Martin, and my friends in Mexico City SAY they've seen 1-3 Skylines......i wonder if the laws are bitchy like in USA


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Vega said:


> Did anyone else find anything on this guy? Hey we should get Sean on this forum. Does anyone know how we would go about doing that? I would bet he would know better than us all. I mean he's probably slightly bias for he is sort of in competition with this guy but hey more info is more info.


screw sean, he's no help(he might be help to yall), i got banned from fresh alloy for flaming him. hahahaha. oh well, freshalloy is a good forum, tho i dont really need to be posting since i have too much registered forums i post on where im a good boy. i just go on freshalloy and nico just to view.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

um Sean is on the Nissan Forums.In fact he is all over this certain section.Just check out any thread that has to do with getting a Skyline legal and hes there.Hes the Batman of the Nissan Forums.


----------



## 99 Se-l (May 2, 2002)

I would highly recommend never doing business with N7R or Cameron. They are all crooks, and do crappy work. If they have and opportunity to screw you they will. I thought this way of them doing business was all in the past, but I was wrong. Beware if you buy parts or have services done at their shop.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

will you please share your story?


----------



## 99 Se-l (May 2, 2002)

danifilth said:


> will you please share your story?


Here is my experience with Night7Racing and the shops owner Cameron. 

Before I go into a detailed account of what happened please let me stress that I have made every attempt to contact Cameron, via phone, email and personal messages to get this issue resolved. Every attempt during the last two weeks was either ignored or not answered. 

Cameron was contacted regarding a swap that needed to be done on my 98 240sx. The car was just recently purchased form out of state and needed to be emission tested. The problem was that the car had a Black top sr20 installed in it, and would not pass Arizona emissions. I asked Cameron if his shop could source a 98 ka24de five speed and do the swap and accept the SR engine as payment. Cameron agreed and said this would not be problem. I stressed to him the importance of all the sensors being hooked up correctly and that the engine could not be throwing any codes. Cameron found a donor car and engine, and my car was dropped off on Wednesday 5/12. Cameron had told me the car would be ready that Saturday 5/15. At the time I dropped the car off I told both Cameron and Derek that I would like to keep the intercooler and the blow off valve from the swap, as I needed them to turbo the KA down the road. They both agreed and said that was not a problem. 
In talking to Cameron on Friday 5/14 he again assured me the car would be ready on Saturday at around noon. So I go to the shop to pick up my car, only to find no one there, and my car sitting outside with the windows down and the car not even close to being completed. The cars had been blocking the neighboring shops doors so they already had Cameron on the phone when I pulled up. Cameron said someone was on the way to the shop, so my wife and I went to get some lunch. When we came back Derek was there, I spoke with him for a few minutes about the status of the swap and what was going on. I asked him if the car would be ready today. He replied he was not sure, and that he didn’t want to commit to something he wasn’t sure he could deliver on. Later that night I get a call form Derek and he tells me the swap is done, but the wrong drive shaft is in the car. Derek tells me there was an S13 drive shaft in the car and it was just barely holding in. So I wait until Monday and call Cameron to find out what is going on. He says that the car had an s14 auto transmission drive shaft in the car. I later find out that the car the KA was swapped out of had an auto trans. What I believe happened is the people doing the swap put my five speed drive shaft in the other car and used the auto drive shaft in my car leaving me the bill for a new drive shaft. I can not prove this but if there is a five speed car with an SR swap that ran perfect and an auto car that ran perfect this is the only logical explanation. Not knowing at the time this is more than likely what happened, I told Cameron to order a new drive shaft. Cameron offered to trade my intercooler for the cost of the new drive shaft. I agreed to this, however knowing that the guys at the shop probably switched drives shafts to get there car working this was a unfair trade, and one that I should have not had to of made. 
So the car is finally ready on Wednesday of the following week. I go to pick it up. The first thing I notice is the Check engine light is on. The guys at the shop tells me there are codes in the ecu that need to be cleared and that is why the light is still on. They said everything was hooked up and functioning properly, and all I need to do is go to Autozone and have them reset the ecu. The second thing was my blow off valve. Apparently they installed this on the other guys car, which they said broke down on the freeway on the way to the shop. I told them I wanted the Bov back and that they needed to contact me and make arrangement to drop it off. To date this still has not happened. 
So the next day I take the car to Autozone to have the ecu cleared only to find out that the car is still throwing two codes, a crank position sensor code and an auto transmission code. It was at this time that I found out that car they swapped from had and auto transmission. The shop had used a five speed transmission from an S13 and used the auto transmission ecu both resulting in these codes. After finding this out I tried calling Cameron, no answer, I also tried emailing him, and again no response. To get everything functioning properly I had to buy a 98 transmission that had the crank position sensor port and a 98 five speed ecu. After I got all of this resolved I emailed Cameron yet again and told him I wanted reimbursed for the added cost I had to spend, which should have been taken care of by the shop before the car was released. The costs were as follows $150 dollars for the transmission, $150 for the ecu, and $195 for the Bov that still has not been returned, and that I also wanted my intercooler back due to the fact they stole my five speed drive shaft. This email and Pm were still ignored by Cameron. Leavening me no choice but to come here to try and get some of my money/ parts back.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

They? its one person.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nope its 2 sometimes 3


----------



## 99 Se-l (May 2, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Nope its 2 sometimes 3


Yeah there are a few people that are always there.


----------

